# JHylaFAX

## LinuxTom

Hallo Allerseits,

hat von Euch schon jemand zufällig JHylaFAX in sein eigenes Overlay genommen?  :Wink: 

----------

## Anarcho

Ich lade mir einfach immer nur die jar runter und starte die von Hand, ich brauche es aber auch seltener (eigentlich nur um zu überprüfen ob das Fax auch korrekt rausgegangen ist).

----------

## LinuxTom

Wenn man jedoch mehrere Rechner wartet, ist ein ebuild immer einfacher. Zumal dann letztlich nur einer das ebuild erstellt und viele den Nutzen davon haben. Ich habe mal die Anforderung formuliert. Mal sehen, was draus wird. Einfache Scripts sind ja kein Problem, doch hier ist durch Java etwas komplizierter. Siehe TVBrowser.

----------

